# Newbie issues with sticking



## clarkvstewart (Jun 14, 2014)

Couldn't find my exact problem. Using a gecko heat press. Bought several stock hot peel transfers from twisted transfers and some are giving me fits. I've had no issue at all with large designs. 375 to 380 for 18 seconds is what I'm doing. 12 to 14 is what they recommend and I'm pre pressing the cotton tees. Large designs are perfect but small stuff is hit or miss. 

Image on left went fine but the one on the right wouldn't take. It's smaller stuff with letters I'm having problems with. My pressure is as high as I can get it and I'm peeling at 5 seconds. Here's some of the stuff that did well but your killing me smalls were hit and miss. I used this company because these are stock designs that I love. Most of the places I found had really cheesy tacky stock art you find in souvenir shops. If it's not user error please direct me to somewhere with these kinds of designs. 

3


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

Start with following the directions. Pressing longer or hotter won't make it better.


----------



## clarkvstewart (Jun 14, 2014)

Ok but will it do this?


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

clarkvstewart said:


> 375 to 380 for 18 seconds is what I'm doing.


That's a long press time for plastisol; even 12-14 is a long time. Try one at 10 seconds and see if it sticks, if not, it's probably a press problem or bad transfer.


----------

